# Locking Lug Nuts



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can get ones from autozone or advance or online that have a key to all yes. They are usually have a key that goes in the middle(they are open ended) you just need to make sure you get a good set with the same seat as your wheels (most wheels have a 60* conical taper) also make sure you get good quality lugs and key. Steel is best Imo I have had many buddy's get the cnc aluminum that stripped out when torqued. You can also find some lugs that are just an off size like 17.5mm with a key to match. A lot of options. What do you like? Any ones you may have seen on other cars ect? Also our lugs are m12x1.5

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Or go to discount tire or some place and ask them to order you a set all the lug nuts on my wheels require a key 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> You can get ones from autozone or advance or online that have a key to all yes. They are usually have a key that goes in the middle(they are open ended) you just need to make sure you get a good set with the same seat as your wheels (most wheels have a 60* conical taper) also make sure you get good quality lugs and key. Steel is best Imo I have had many buddy's get the cnc aluminum that stripped out when torqued. You can also find some lugs that are just an off size like 17.5mm with a key to match. A lot of options. What do you like? Any ones you may have seen on other cars ect? Also our lugs are m12x1.5
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Would I be correct to assume that our actual lug nuts are "acorn" style?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> ... I live in a nicer area ...


Sadly, no matter where you live, there are no "nice areas" anymore.

And in my experience, it's the bored little ****s from the "nice areas" that go around doing this sort of stuff, the ones from the "bad areas" are too busy eking out an existence.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All locking lug kits are single keyed adaptor.
No question about it it though since the dealer hasn't touched the lugs......somebody is messin with your ride......either to cause you harm or boost the rims.

Get the locks.....Your Chevy dealer has a kit as well.

Rob


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I went with Gorilla locks (The System). Hopefully this will solve the problem. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

To me, this has "dealership service tech rotated tires anyway and forgot to tighten" all over it.


----------

